# Dartford Crossing - new system live on 30/11



## daveharry

Can anyone tell me what is the method of paying Toll Fees after it goes operator free ? . How are we going to pay when we come back from Europe on a return Ferry Ticket & do not know the date we will using the Crossing ? .
Dave


----------



## froggy59

Once Dart Charge has been introduced, it will no longer be possible to pay the charge at a barrier as you use the Crossing. Instead, you will need to pay in advance of crossing or by midnight the following day. You will be able to pay in several ways, including; online, by phone at one of many payzone retail outlets or by post.

Taken from there web site

Alan


----------



## autostratus

See

UK Touring » Dartford Crossing changes UPDATE
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-2384593.html#2384593

https://www.gov.uk/government/collections/dart-charge


----------



## cabby

I was under the impression one could register with them and the charge is taken off your CC as and when you use the crossing.

cabby


----------



## autostratus

From the Gov.uk website:-

https://www.gov.uk/government/news/dart-charge-dartford-crossing-remote-payment

Dart Charge is being introduced at the Dartford Crossing during November 2014.

We are changing the way you pay the Dartford Crossing charge in late November. You will no longer pay at the barriers; instead there are lots of ways to pay:

online
over the phone
via a payzone retail outlet
by post

This is known as remote payment and will help reduce congestion at the crossing. The new scheme is called Dart Charge.

It will still be free to use the crossing between 10pm and 6am.

Pre-pay accounts

A pre-pay account is the cheapest and easiest way to pay. Having an account will save you up to a third on every crossing. Accounts can be topped up manually or you can set up auto top-ups. Your vehicle registration must be associated with your account. You can allocate multiple vehicles as long as you register each one.

Registration for pre-pay accounts will open well in advance of Dart Charge being introduced. The Highways Agency will publish details of how to set up an account closer to the time.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

There is a panel to click on the website for you to receive updates.
We have done so and it may suit others to do the same.

"Subscribe to receive updates on the introduction of Dart Charge and opening an account."


----------



## autostratus

Any views please on whether I should ask for this topic to be "stickied"?


----------



## dalspa

I think that I saw somewhere that with a pre-paid account the minimum you could put on was £10, however, if you did not make a crossing for a year - they took the balance  Hopefully, I await to be corrected on this.

DavidL


----------



## charlieivan

According to their website you can pay for your crossing up to a year in advance. If you haven't paid in advance then they want their money within 24 hours or you are going to be fined. Once you have crossed it could be so easy to forget and not realize you haven't paid until you are on your way down through France. A hefty fine could be waiting for you on your return home.


----------



## Wizzo

As far as I could see the details of the payment scheme have not yet been released. It may be a good idea to sign up to receive emails so that when the details are published you can decide your options.

JohnW


----------



## Spacerunner

So if you have to pay by midnight the following day and you're paying by post, which, optimistically, takes three days do you get fined?


----------



## emjaiuk

As far as I can see this is another example of small minded burocrats interferring with what should be a commercial descision by toll operators. I have no idea what the percentage of daily users is against occasional users, but I fail to see why anybody should be required to pay in advance if they wish to automate their payments, particually if they only use a toll on an occasional basis.

I've had a SANEF Libre-t tag for many years, and when I use a toll. the charge is only then debited to my credit card. That tag can be used on AFAIK on any road or bridge toll anywhere in France. On my account, which I took out many years ago, there is a obe off €2 service charge for any month I use it, which I consder cheap at the price for the convinience. To the best of my knowledge. various DfT rules and reulations prevent this system being used in the UK. My tag is recognised at places like Severn Bridge and Dartford, but I can't use it!


Malcolm


----------



## rosalan

Perhaps one day someone will consider registering Dartford with PayPal. If you use the facility, PayPal pays out of your account. Other than registering once, you have nothing to do.

Alan


----------



## Annsman

Has this automated pay scheme come in yet? Going to Folkstone for the tunnel on Monday 10th and can't find anything definitive on whether the pay booths have gone.

We only want to make 1 journey so opening an account doesn't seem worth it.


----------



## boringfrog

Annsman said:


> Has this automated pay scheme come in yet? Going to Folkstone for the tunnel on Monday 10th and can't find anything definitive on whether the pay booths have gone.
> 
> We only want to make 1 journey so opening an account doesn't seem worth it.


Says late November on their website.


----------



## listerdiesel

We registered an account with Dart Tag which will transfer balances to the new system when it launches.

Two vans and our Discovery.

Haven't looked into the Mercedes yet.

Peter


----------



## autostratus

There is a website for information and you can register to receive up to date information.

https://www.gov.uk/government/news/dart-charge-dartford-crossing-remote-payment

We registered in mid September but have had no up-date info. as yet!
Surprising, if the charging system is to change late November.


----------



## cabby

Update on dartford tunnel

just had this email.Dart Charge launch: 30 November 2014

cabby

The new payment arrangements at the Dartford Crossing will come into effect on 30 November 2014:

from 6am on Sunday 30 November you’ll no longer pay at the barriers
the current payment arrangements will continue until Dart Charge goes live
we’ll start the main roadworks to remove the booths and introduce a new road layout in late November; due for completion spring 2015
We’ll be in touch shortly with further information about how you can transfer your existing DART-Tag account or set up a new account to get ready for Dart Charge.

Visit our Dart Charge web page for more information.


----------



## autostratus

Further to cabby's post

The Dart Charge webpage

https://www.gov.uk/government/news/dart-charge-dartford-crossing-remote-payment


----------



## peedee

Doesn't tell you a great deal. I would be an occasional user when on route to and from the channel ports. What I would like to know is how far in advance can you pay for a single crossing. Not to bothered about the outward journey but on returning to the UK the last thing I want to do when hitting the M20 is fiddling about to pay the Dart crossing toll plus I am bound to forget to pay it before midnight with all the other things to do on returning to the UK.

Ideally if you know your return date it would be far more convenient to advance pay before you leave.

peedee


----------



## wobby

This system has been in operation for serveral years now on the ring road around Dublin. It's proved very successful in reducing congestion and the payment methods are the same as preposed for the Dartford crossing. In ireland it's easy to pay at most petrol stations as well as on line or with your mobile phone. This method of charging has to be way better than the toll system, although I feel that the charge aught to be cancelled as we already pay road tax as well as a huge fuel tax, not that there's much hope of that. 

Wobby


----------



## rosalan

I wonder if the designers of this scheme are Portuguese?

Alan


----------



## javea

I thought it was Sanef?

Mike


----------



## Zozzer

I'm wondering how many people have been sacked because of the toll booth removal.


----------



## peribro

> *Zozzer*I'm wondering how many people have been sacked because of the toll booth removal.


It was reported earlier this year that up to 150 jobs would become redundant.


----------



## teemyob

wobby said:


> This system has been in operation for serveral years now on the ring road around Dublin. It's proved very successful in reducing congestion and the payment methods are the same as preposed for the Dartford crossing. In ireland it's easy to pay at most petrol stations as well as on line or with your mobile phone. This method of charging has to be way better than the toll system, although I feel that the charge aught to be cancelled as we already pay road tax as well as a huge fuel tax, not that there's much hope of that.
> 
> Wobby


I was wondering when somebody was going to suggest it be free, I agree. In-fact, often I never paid.


----------



## peejay

I tried to set up a dart charge account online today as we'll be using it early December.

Got to entering vehicle details and our motorhome came up as Class C which it ain't, the only option is to phone their helpline to sort this out.

After over 45 mins wait finally got through, apparently they are experiencing high levels of calls (he said over 100 were queing after me).
Er, hello, surely they must be expecting a high demand this close to scheme launch, you'd think they would have enough lines to cope or is that me being unreasonable. :evil:

Anyway, chap was very helpful and apparently a lot of motorhomes are coming through as Class C on the automated process whereas they should all be Class B.

Unfortunately my application had timed out on screen, which wouldn't have been the case if they had answered the phone in good time so we had to go through the whole process again on the phone.

All done and dusted but I won't get an email for 48 hours with confirmation of account etc, er, hello, why not? - Answer, because of the high level of applications. :evil: 

So, if your motorhome comes up as Class C when applying online, carry on the process to the end to create the account, then phone them on 03003000120 and they will amend the vehicle category.

But be prepared for a long wait for someone to answer...

Pete


----------



## nicholsong

Pete

Is your 504 over 3.5t?

Maybe there computer programme, if using DVLA data, does not differentiate between PHGV and HGV. 

Geoff


----------



## peejay

> *nicholsong wrote :-*Pete
> 
> Is your 504 over 3.5t?
> 
> Maybe there computer programme, if using DVLA data, does not differentiate between PHGV and HGV.
> 
> Geoff


Yes it is, I thought that might be the problem and asked but the guy couldn't confirm either way.

My taxation class is PHGV but body type is clearly listed as 'Motor Caravan' but perhaps the automated process doesn't look at that part of the V5.

Pete


----------



## fatbuddha

just registering online as I type - mine is less than 3.5t and is showing as Class B correctly so I guess their system is differentiating against PHGV


----------



## LaMB

I just had a nightmare getting out motorhome changed to class B.

Rang Dart charge and after a few minutes and several choices, the 'nice' guy told me he could not change the class, and I would have to contact DVLA to as that was where they got their information from. I asked him to check with his supervisor, which he did and was given the same story.

I contacted DVLA who said that the V5C was in order and that I should contact Dart Charge; now thinking of tearing hair!

So, back to Dart Charge after 15 minute wait! I asked the guy who answered to pass me straight onto his supervisor, but he asked for some details; deleted the motorhome off the database and put it back on as Class B! Result, but why the first guy couldn't do it I don't know.

You could say all is well that ends well, I just hope that the 0300 numbers are included in my free minutes!

I think probably as our motorhome is registered Private LGV, being 3850kgs, that could have been the cause of it being put in class C, so be aware if you are over 3500kgs.

Martin


----------



## peejay

Hi Martin, glad you got sorted in the end.



> You could say all is well that ends well, I just hope that the 0300 numbers are included in my free minutes!


0300 no's are included in mine but only for up to an hour, I was getting very close to that on my call. 

Its been 24hrs since mine was done and still no email notification or £10 deduction from my account yet. :x

Pete.


----------



## LaMB

peejay said:


> Hi Martin, glad you got sorted in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could say all is well that ends well, I just hope that the 0300 numbers are included in my free minutes!
> 
> 
> 
> 0300 no's are included in mine but only for up to an hour, I was getting very close to that on my call.
> 
> Its been 24hrs since mine was done and still no email notification or £10 deduction from my account yet. :x
> 
> Pete.
Click to expand...

That prompted me to check that my payment had been taken, and indeed it has.

I think they are a tad busy just now, with only 4 more days to go till 'D' day (Dart Charge Day, lol).

If you haven't got an email, I guess you won't have your account number to enable you to check that they have the correct details?

Martin


----------



## peejay

That's right, no account no yet, so can't check.

They did say email notification up to 48 hrs so if its not here by tomorrow pm i'll have to ring them again. :evil: 

Pete


----------



## sennen523

Hi All,

There is a thread on this subject but thought this may help.

The new toll system goes live on Sunday 30th November 2014.

To Pre Pay you can find your nearest outlet to pay, on the Payzone website. Just enter your postcode.

I haven't tried to pre pay yet though.

www.payzone.co.uk

Al 
sennen523

site helper note - stickied, and title amended. (thank you Al)


----------



## boringfrog

Or pay on-line here:

dart charge


----------



## jetlag031155

I am daft, I KNOW it, but for we the great unwashed abroad visiting do we not have to stop at a services prior to the crossing and "feed" the machines and get a ticket with which we again stop and slot into the machine at the crossing (me counts that as two stops, before only one needed). OR, will there continue to be a credit card lane permitting only one stop thereby saving time, fuel and BL**dy irritation ???

How things change to make them ....... SIMPLER???

Or just save wages bills????


----------



## boringfrog

jetlag031155 said:


> I am daft, I KNOW it, but for we the great unwashed abroad visiting do we not have to stop at a services prior to the crossing and "feed" the machines and get a ticket with which we again stop and slot into the machine at the crossing (me counts that as two stops, before only one needed). OR, will there continue to be a credit card lane permitting only one stop thereby saving time, fuel and BL**dy irritation ???
> 
> How things change to make them ....... SIMPLER???
> 
> Or just save wages bills????


There will no means of paying at the crossing, you will have to do it before or I think up to 24hrs after.


----------



## jetlag031155

OH GOODY if comments on another link is true that fines cannot be chased abroad (I have my doubts) and if I have 24 hours in which to pay......... can I therefore say "twiddle" not bother paying and get away with it ???

OR will our (your) boys in blue wait patiently for my return to blighty and SLAM me with a fixed penalty


----------



## Dougaitken

*Dartford Crossing*

Hi

As boringfrog says there will be no payment facilities at the crossing. You just drive through already having paid or you will pay within 24 hours. The penalty for non payment is significant.

Note however Motorhomes should be classed the same as cars and so should be charged at the car class. £2.50 from Sunday. Many Motorhomers have been registering with Dart Tag so that they will have an account and not have to worry about every crossing and get a discounted crossing as well. When opening an account MH vehicle registrations have been coming up as a commercial vehicle because the system has recognised the base chassis. They have then been contacting Dart Tag who have been changing the records to correct the situation otherwise their crossing costs will be higher than they should be.

If you don't set up an account and your MH registers on the Vehicle recognition cameras as non car the cost will be £3.00 per crossing. If you open an account with Dart Charge and ensure your account recognises you are a MH then the crossing cost is £1.67 per crossing from Sunday.

I would recommend opening an account, which you load with a minimum of £10, if you use the crossing at least once a year to ensure you don't get overcharged.

Here is where you can sort things out.

https://www.gov.uk/pay-dartford-crossing-charge

Doug


----------



## rayrecrok

> boringfrog"]Or pay on-line here:
> 
> dart charge


Just registered for the crossing with my card, £10 and the crossing cost is taken off every time I use the crossing, the card is automatically topped up so no worries about being pulled when away for 4 months abroad, as paying for the crossing is low on the things to do.

And if you decide you will not be doing the crossing any more you can cancel your account and reclaim your £10 back :wink: ..

It's a win win situation, as the crossing cost is the same how ever you pay it. Cost motorhomes £1.67 per crossing

ray.


----------



## Dougaitken

*Dartford Crossing*

Hi rayrecrok

Did the system recognise you as a Motorhome.


----------



## rayrecrok

*Re: Dartford Crossing*



> Dougaitken"]Hi rayrecrok
> 
> Did the system recognise you as a Motorhome.


When you put your registration number in, it finds you off the DVLA data base and it came up as a Fiat motorhome and gave a cost of £1.67 per crossing.

Hope that helps.

ray.


----------



## Dougaitken

*Dartford Crossing*

Regarding the question of non payment by non UK users of the crossing I would point out it is Sanef the French company that is running the system and they will chase for payment which by then will be far more than £2.50

It is currently happening for Foreign vehicles abusing the Congestion charge in London.


----------



## Dougaitken

*Dartford Crossing*

Hi rayrecrok

Thats fine. Some have not recognised as the chassis being now a motorhoem.

Doug


----------



## rayrecrok

*Re: Dartford Crossing*



> Dougaitken"]Hi rayrecrok
> 
> Thats fine. Some have not recognised as the chassis being now a motorhoem.
> 
> Doug


Whether it comes up as a motor home or not should not matter as long as you are not a goods vehicle, it will come up as a private car or motor home and anything in this band is charged at the low rate..

ray.


----------



## Dougaitken

*Dartford Crossing*

Hi rayrecrok

If your account confirms they recognise you have a Fiat Motorhome and will be charged as Class B then you are one of the MH applicants where it has gone right.

There have been quite a few motorhome owners who have opened Dart accounts for their MH's and they have been put into Class C based on their reg. No. presumeably because the system has picked up the chassis type and the DVLA has not shown it as a Motorhome on that chassis. They have been able to correct the the situation by phoning Dart Charge up to get the Class corrected.

I have not set my account up yet but I know it recognises it as a Class B vehicle.


----------



## rayrecrok

It seems when you tax your motor, if it is taxed as a private non goods vehicle it goes into class B, if you tax your vehicle as goods it goes into either C or D all taken off the DVLA data base, so it should be pretty fool proof to get the right banding..

My tag axel Hymer is taxed as PHG with being 4.5 tons and they still put me in the correct class, but it does say it is open for revue for all vehicles on a roadside revue whatever that is, either way if I had to pay another quid so what it still is better than queuing and messing about with tolls, it costs what it costs..

That's my take on it.

ray.


----------



## Dougaitken

*Dartford Tunnel*

Just to say Peejay amongst many others had to get his corrected to Class B

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-2544161.html#2544161


----------



## GerryD

Can you setup multiple vehicles on one account?
Gerry


----------



## LaMB

GerryD said:


> Can you setup multiple vehicles on one account?
> Gerry


Yes, Gerry.

Martin


----------



## peejay

Well over 48hrs now and still no email, but they have taken the tenner from my account.
Just wondering now if they've got my email correct. 
Looks like another long phonecall is due. :evil: 

Pete

ps - There appears to be 2 x stickies on this subject, any chance of a thread merge?


Site helper note - threads merged. There may be some odd effects, as threads were running concurrently.


----------



## lifestyle

If i am only planning to use the crossing, say 1 return trip.Will the pre paid account allow me use my balance the following year.
I was just thinking maybe the account has a time limit.

Les


----------



## LaMB

lifestyle said:


> If i am only planning to use the crossing, say 1 return trip.Will the pre paid account allow me use my balance the following year.
> I was just thinking maybe the account has a time limit.
> 
> Les


As I understand it you have to use your account at least once every 12 months, otherwise your balance is lost.

Martin


----------



## grout20

Just for info, I easily set up a new Account on-line just now and added car and motorhome. 
Sadly the motorhome came up as Class C, not Class B which it should be.
Went onto their "Contact Page" and found it was not possible to enter any numbers (digits) in the body of the Message text, or fullstops, or commas , or a question mark. :roll: 
Hit the "Submit" button anyway and hey ho, "Server Error" came up and it went back to the Log In screen.
So, almost a complete success story, then !! :lol: 
I will have to try their Contact Page again when everyone is in bed and not using their web site I guess! :roll: 
Setting up a new Dart Account was easy though..... and they've got my £10 in their pocket successfully....that bit worked fine! 
Good luck everybody

John


----------



## stevethebeekeeper

It seems a few of us appear to be in the Class B/C hole.

I spoke to the chap on the 0300 number and by the end of the conversation it seems little was achieved, apart from money they have earned from the phone call.

So I emailed the Highways Agency. After a few emails back and forth whilst she tried to fob me off, she understood the issue.



> "I am able to confirm that the Highways Agency itself are responsible for the crossing however in regards to the Dart Charge Scheme that is a separate department in itself. Although they are our Dartford counter parts they have the knowledge base and the necessary systems and training to make such changes.
> 
> I am able to internally email the Dart Charge team on your behalf with your enquiry and ask them to respond to you directly"


Unfortunately it seems they are unable to take requests directly but the general enquiries email can forward on the email.

[email protected]

Please feel free to email and get them to forward it on to the Dart Charge team about this incorrect vehicle charging.


----------



## 100127

Just checked my number plate with them ( personal plate.) and it has come up with my car. Changed that plate months ago and put it on the MH. Doh :lol: :lol: A little slow me thinks. :? :?


----------



## JockandRita

I am having ne end of hassle on this one, as they have lsited our MH as a Class D @ £5.19. :evil: 

After a 26 minute call last night on 0300 3000 120, eventually matey agreed to a Class B @ £1.67, but when I went back into the account, it was still showing £5.19. 
Another long call at 05.20 this morning didn't make things any better, as the young lady now has the MH listed as a C Class @ £3.00, in other words, "computer says no". 

Another government agency cock up.  Email sent as suggested above.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## JackieP

We'll be heading to Canterbury from oop north and can't be assed with all this hassle. Is there an alternative route that we can use?


----------



## peedee

I did not want to register an account, I don't use the crossing enough. Last night I tried advance paying for a crossing using the web site and sure enough it wanted to charge me as an HGV not as a motorhome!
The good thing is you can advance pay for as many crossings as you like and they are valid for 12 months. I plan to phone them, dispute the vehicle class and pay for just the two crossings I require to get back a forth to the Channel crossing ports.

peedee


----------



## peribro

> *JackieP:*We'll be heading to Canterbury from oop north and can't be assed with all this hassle. Is there an alternative route that we can use?


If you are coming down the M6, then rather than the M1 and M25 Datford Crossing take the M40 and then go round the western side of the M25. It is 18 miles longer than Dartford Crossing route but I much prefer the M40 to the M1. Alternatively Blackwall Tunnel if you are travelling outside of the rush hour and you can be bothered with the extra hassle that that route can sometimes be.


----------



## peedee

JackieP said:


> We'll be heading to Canterbury from oop north and can't be assed with all this hassle. Is there an alternative route that we can use?


You can go round the M25 clockwise. This works out 16 miles further from the junction with the M1. For me that is an extra cost of about a gallon of fuel i.e about £6 as opposed to paying a £2.50 motorhome toll or £3 toll for a Class C HGV.

It is usually more hassle to go clockwise past the M4 and M3 junctions.

peedee


----------



## 113016

peedee said:


> JackieP said:
> 
> 
> 
> We'll be heading to Canterbury from oop north and can't be assed with all this hassle. Is there an alternative route that we can use?
> 
> 
> 
> You can go round the M25 clockwise. This works out 16 miles further from the junction with the M1. For me that is an extra cost of about a gallon of fuel i.e about £6 as opposed to paying a £2.50 motorhome toll or £3 toll for a Class C HGV.
> 
> It is usually more hassle to go clockwise past the M4 and M3 junctions.
> 
> peedee
Click to expand...

peedee, I think you might mean anti clockwise


----------



## grout20

Stevethebeekeeper ....... thanks for the info, I've emailed them quoting their email to you.

Will update again when / if there is any progress!

cheers, all !

John


----------



## teljoy

I am afraid that I knew this would happen. Here is my little story. Have had a dart tag for a couple of years and use it occasionally with the tag quite successfully. Carry it with us in the car and the motorhome.

On Friday the 21st I thought it would be a good idea to get in early and set up my account through Dart-Charge. I rang the number 0300 300 0120 and spoke to a very helpful lady who set up my account number and the four numeric security code and noted the registration numbers for my car and motorhome. She assured me that my dart tag balance would be transferred and that I would receive an email with welcome pack, terms and conditions and a temporary code and link to the sign on screen to establish my own password. So far so good 

Then the problem started. No email received so cannot log into Dart-Charge to set up password or access account or add to my balance. I tried the “forgot password” routine and still received no email link.

Last week I made a number of phone calls and spoke to at least four people who tried to send an email with no success. One guy asked me to establish another email which I did not do but I gave him my neighbours email address and still nothing. It was a different ISP and I also rang my ISP to make sure nothing was blocked in my ISPs servers.
One guy I spoke to said it would take a while to receive, Another tried to send three times whilst another admitted they had a problem. I suspect it’s the attachment of the welcome pack and terms that could be the problem.
However my last call on Friday and the lady said she would progress this through their IT department. She was convinced that I would not have a problem going through the tunnel or across the bridge as my account is set up although I cannot access it and the camera will recognise this and reduce my transferred balance accordingly.

I am now about to ring them and see how they are getting on although I was listening to our local radio this morning and the presenter was giving out the telephone number so I may not even be able to contact them. I see hassle coming where I get a penalty and then the fight starts. I just want to be able to do what I did with dart tag and access online so that I can update the account and add to my balance.
Why are things so difficult?

Terry

Edit: Large volume of calls so now cut off completely Hey Ho!!!


----------



## peedee

Grath said:


> peedee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JackieP said:
> 
> 
> 
> We'll be heading to Canterbury from oop north and can't be assed with all this hassle. Is there an alternative route that we can use?
> 
> 
> 
> You can go round the M25 clockwise. This works out 16 miles further from the junction with the M1. For me that is an extra cost of about a gallon of fuel i.e about £6 as opposed to paying a £2.50 motorhome toll or £3 toll for a Class C HGV.
> 
> It is usually more hassle to go clockwise past the M4 and M3 junctions.
> 
> peedee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> peedee, I think you might mean anti clockwise
Click to expand...

Yup I did, thanks for pointing that out. I have also emailed the Highway Agency to see what they say.

peedee


----------



## NormanB

Teljoy,

I've been through exactly the same experience as you - apart from not having a DART Tag previously & not ringing the Dart Crossing people up. My login and password were rejected and the security questions failed when I tried to get a new password over the past few weeks.

All was resolved through, when I clicked on the link in the email they send you after registering an account - "Your New Account is Now Open". It wooshed me through to a different webpage and opened my account at this page https://www.dartford-crossing-charge.service.gov.uk/ManageAccount/AccountHome.

(The only snag is that as a motorhome I thought I should be Class B -Motorhome and they've classed us as Class c - 2 Axle.)

Hope this helps.


----------



## Dougaitken

*Dartford tunnel*

Your Motorhome should be class B. See https://www.gov.uk/dartford-crossing-fees-exemptions-penalties

Lots of Motorhomes seem to be coming up as class C or D and can only assume this is because the DVLA data does a not show that the chassis has been used for a Motorhome.


----------



## teljoy

NormanB said:


> Teljoy,
> 
> I've been through exactly the same experience as you - apart from not having a DART Tag previously & not ringing the Dart Crossing people up. My login and password were rejected and the security questions failed when I tried to get a new password over the past few weeks.
> 
> All was resolved through, when I clicked on the link in the email they send you after registering an account - "Your New Account is Now Open". It wooshed me through to a different webpage and opened my account at this page https://www.dartford-crossing-charge.service.gov.uk/ManageAccount/AccountHome.
> 
> (The only snag is that as a motorhome I thought I should be Class B -Motorhome and they've classed us as Class c - 2 Axle.)
> 
> Hope this helps.


Hi Norman B

Unfortunately as I said in the post no emails arrived after registering or subsequently so unable to access anything.
Terry


----------



## peejay

Similar sort of thing as Teljoy and Norman, see my previous posts.

Stiil no email so can't generate my account to check everything is ok. Chap on phone assured me my account is set up correctly and £10 has been deducted from my bank. 

I have read on another forum that although some have been moved into Class B they are still listed as being charged £2.63 instead of the lower £1.67 :? 

No way of checking my account online until I get this elusive email and no way am I hanging about on the phone again for ages.

Using crossing on the 7th so guess I will find out then.

:evil: 

Pete


----------



## teljoy

peejay said:


> Similar sort of thing as Teljoy and Norman, see my previous posts.
> 
> Stiil no email so can't generate my account to check everything is ok. Chap on phone assured me my account is set up correctly and £10 has been deducted from my bank.
> 
> I have read on another forum that although some have been moved into Class B they are still listed as being charged £2.63 instead of the lower £1.67 :?
> 
> No way of checking my account online until I get this elusive email and no way am I hanging about on the phone again for ages.
> 
> Using crossing on the 7th so guess I will find out then.
> 
> :evil:
> 
> Pete


Hi Pete

Same problem and am using the bridge on Wednesday 3rd. I do hope it works. Meanwhile I hope the IT guys sort it as I would like to add to and check my account.

Terry


----------



## thieawin

If you are coming from oop north consider going M6 toll, M42, M40 and then anti clockwise around M25.

Depends on time of day of course and traffic conditions, and road works.


----------



## Dougaitken

*Dartford tunnel*

Pee Jay

Just wondered if you were to go to the dart charge website and start the process of wanting to pay for a single crossing you could see if the reg is now recognised by them as a class B.

Doug


----------



## peejay

*Re: Dartford tunnel*



> *Dougaitken wrote :-*Pee Jay
> 
> Just wondered if you were to go to the dart charge website and start the process of wanting to pay for a single crossing you could see if the reg is now recognised by them as a class B.
> 
> Doug


Thanks Ken, just tried that and it still shows me as Class C and a charge of £2.63 even though they informed me they had manually adjusted my account to Class B.

I'm wondering if my account is still actually class B but the automated one off payment process still gets its info from DVLA database and is charging as Class C.

Either way its a crap system. :evil: :evil:

Pete


----------



## teljoy

*Re: Dartford tunnel*



peejay said:


> Either way its a crap system. :evil: :evil:
> 
> Pete


I also tried that link out of curiousity and mine shows class B. Maybe because the person I phoned originally set it up as classB???
Who knows??? At least we can all agree the system leaves a lot to be desired.

Terry


----------



## rayc

My MH comes up as class C. Could there be a correlation between a motor caravan over 3500kg which would be in P-HGV VED band?

It would be interesting to know if those who have Class B are in PLG Taxation class.


----------



## KeithChesterfield

I've put in my registration number of my Pilote 3500kg Motorhome and it's come up as a Fiat / White / Class B and a price per crossing of £2.50 for a single journey.

We only use the Crossing eight to ten times a year and if this new system stops the usual half to one hour delay then I don't mind paying 50p more!

:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## WingPete

*Online*

Registered my vehicles online for regular payments. I have reason to cross at least once a month, so fee for cars comes down to £1.76 (I think) per crossing. Worth the effort of signing up.
But still wonder what will happen when I take /van across in Dec.

Have written to the agency and HM Gov website over discrepancy.
HM Gov have passed it onto Highways Agency to answer, when they can !


----------



## JockandRita

I've just tried to get into my account, and it is impossible. 
Run Time Error just keeps coming up, and yet I can access other websites within a couple of seconds, without an problem.

I don't think they have realised the scale of the demand for online accounts and payments, because the current service is totally inadequate.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## JackieP

Despite me saying I couldn't be bothered with the palaver, earlier I thought I'd see if it was easy to pay for a return crossing. 

"Five minutes is all it takes! So it said on the website. It all seemed quite easy and I did wonder what you lot were all moaning about. So,I chose my journeys. Entered my card details and the billing address, pushed the send button and got a server error. The money has been taken from my account but I have no email receipt or confirmation that I have paid. 

The guys that are employed to oversee projects like this are supposed to be **** hot, top of their tree types. How on earth has this been so badly thought out and untested. Why doesn't anything work anymore? 

Sheesh. :/


----------



## delfy

I paid £10 on line for Spring and Autumn (£2-50each way) crossings.
Very straight forward. Use within a year or loose your money.


----------



## LaMB

delfy said:


> I paid £10 on line for Spring and Autumn (£2-50each way) crossings.
> Very straight forward. Use within a year or loose your money.


I think you will find that the charge if pre-paid is only £1.67 each way, and you will not loose your money as long as you make a crossing not longer than 12 months from the last one.

Martin


----------



## delfy

Even better value then!!


----------



## teljoy

teljoy said:


> I am afraid that I knew this would happen. Here is my little story. Have had a dart tag for a couple of years and use it occasionally with the tag quite successfully. Carry it with us in the car and the motorhome.
> 
> On Friday the 21st I thought it would be a good idea to get in early and set up my account through Dart-Charge. I rang the number 0300 300 0120 and spoke to a very helpful lady who set up my account number and the four numeric security code and noted the registration numbers for my car and motorhome. She assured me that my dart tag balance would be transferred and that I would receive an email with welcome pack, terms and conditions and a temporary code and link to the sign on screen to establish my own password. So far so good
> 
> Then the problem started. No email received so cannot log into Dart-Charge to set up password or access account or add to my balance. I tried the "forgot password" routine and still received no email link.
> 
> Last week I made a number of phone calls and spoke to at least four people who tried to send an email with no success. One guy asked me to establish another email which I did not do but I gave him my neighbours email address and still nothing. It was a different ISP and I also rang my ISP to make sure nothing was blocked in my ISPs servers.
> One guy I spoke to said it would take a while to receive, Another tried to send three times whilst another admitted they had a problem. I suspect it's the attachment of the welcome pack and terms that could be the problem.
> However my last call on Friday and the lady said she would progress this through their IT department. She was convinced that I would not have a problem going through the tunnel or across the bridge as my account is set up although I cannot access it and the camera will recognise this and reduce my transferred balance accordingly.
> 
> I am now about to ring them and see how they are getting on although I was listening to our local radio this morning and the presenter was giving out the telephone number so I may not even be able to contact them. I see hassle coming where I get a penalty and then the fight starts. I just want to be able to do what I did with dart tag and access online so that I can update the account and add to my balance.
> Why are things so difficult?
> 
> Terry
> 
> Edit: Large volume of calls so now cut off completely Hey Ho!!!


Finally managed to get into my account. Rang this morning, waited 15 mins and spoke to a guy who personally is having trouble with his account but has resolved mine. Camper and car both Class B and 1.67 pounds per crossing. Oh, and I logged out and can log back in which is a result.
Good luck to everyone still trying.

Terry


----------



## grout20

Latest update from me......

I had emailed Highways Agency asking them to ask Dart Charge Team to correct my Motorhome Classification from C to B. Incidentally my new Dart Charge Account describes my Reg as an Auto Roller Roller Team 746 so it seems to know it's called a Motorhome! :roll: but shows Class C.

Anyway, email comes back from H. Agency saying they HAVE forwarded email to the Dart Charge Team, but HA cannot confirm Dart Charge Team can correct their records! :roll: :roll: 

If they can't amend their own system :lol: it sounds like a fundamental error in their IT systems testing strategy ...... but most probably another "not our fault it's someone else's fault, go contact them" type approach will be adopted instead.

Will wait and see.

Oh what fun.....

Good luck everyone

John


----------



## rayc

> grout20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Latest update from me......
> 
> I had emailed Highways Agency asking them to ask Dart Charge Team to correct my Motorhome Classification from C to B. Incidentally my new Dart Charge Account describes my Reg as an Auto Roller Roller Team 746 so it seems to know it's called a Motorhome! :roll: but shows Class C.
> 
> John
> 
> 
> 
> John, is it PLG or PHGV i.e what is the MGW? I am still suspicious that motor caravans up to 3500 kg are class B and above 3500kg are class C as far as the tolls are concerned. Ray
Click to expand...


----------



## peejay

Its now 8 days and still no email to activate my account so rang them again this morning.

It has now been logged as an IT problem (different dept) and I should get an email within the next two days (yeah right) with account login details.

Lady on the phone could see my account and it is still set up as Class B but cannot confirm whether the charging is correct until the vehicle actually uses the crossing.

Fully expecting whoever thought this system up will no doubt get a mention in the new years honours list. :evil: 

Happy days.

Pete


----------



## tonyt

I used the crossing twice yesterday, morning southbound and evening northbound.

Southbound - apart from the temporary S bend in the road, you wouldn't know a crossing is there.

Northbound - booths still in place but not necessary to stop.

My account already updated and 2 X £1.67 deducted.

Such a big improvement - and it's cheaper.

I like it


----------



## peedee

rayc said:


> John, is it PLG or PHGV i.e what is the MGW? I am still suspicious that motor caravans up to 3500 kg are class B and above 3500kg are class C as far as the tolls are concerned. Ray


I have just checked the tariff for my PHGV and it is now Class B. It wasn't on the 1st December, then it came up as Class C. However, this may have been in response to my email complaint to the Highway agency. Be interested to know if any other PHGVs have been classed the same.

peedee


----------



## delfy

Got on to Dart web site, signed in with my email address and Dart reference number and there was my account.
I never received the promised welcome pack just all sitting there waiting for me to add more cash if I want to.
Hi Pete. Hope all flood damage is sorted.


----------



## HarryTheHymer

peedee said:


> rayc said:
> 
> 
> 
> John, is it PLG or PHGV i.e what is the MGW? I am still suspicious that motor caravans up to 3500 kg are class B and above 3500kg are class C as far as the tolls are concerned. Ray
> 
> 
> 
> I have just checked the tariff for my PHGV and it is now Class B. It wasn't on the 1st December, then it came up as Class C. However, this may have been in response to my email complaint to the Highway agency. Be interested to know if any other PHGVs have been classed the same.
> 
> peedee
Click to expand...

Thanks for the heads-up - just checked my PHGV and it's now Class B as opposed to Class C yesterday.

Well done, you deserve a MEDAL !!!!!!!!


----------



## Dougaitken

*Dartford tunnel*

Hi

Peter. I would suspect that the reason your account does show Class B according to the lady you spoke to is because you spoke to them and queried the original classification.

I am sure that if you were to ask MHers who used the tunnel over the years they have normally been charged the car rate as the person in the booth classified their vans correctly.

What appears to have happened is to classify vehicles the Dart Charge system has been linked to the DVLA records and in many cases that does not highlight the vehicles being Motorhomes and the chassis base is tripping the higher classifications.

If I am right it would appear many will be incorrectly charged because I do not think the Motorhome charge has been altered from the car rate. If this is correct then the only way to resolve this for definite at the moment appears to be to open an account and then get the toll charge corrected if not class B. The problem if you don't open an account is there is no way to challenge the rate as for example the Motorhomer who was charged £6 one way the other day.

Regarding Tonyt's comment that it is now cheaper. As I am sure he knows anyone with a Dart tag before got the same reduction. Opening an account if you are going to use the crossing at least every 12 months should ultimately ensure the account holder will be charged correctly with the benefit of paying less than they did before.

I would assume that this is a problem is peculiar to Motorhomes and will not be easy for Dart Charge to positively resolve. My fear is that if this becomes a big problem for them they may decide to switch the charge to the chassis base which will mean big increases for some/many.

The only other problem I am aware of is the one that is affecting me at the moment. SHMBO and I both have local resident tags. We have switched them to Dart Charge and my account is not showing it is a local resident tag whereas hers has transferred correctly.


----------



## grout20

rayc said:


> grout20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Latest update from me......
> 
> I had emailed Highways Agency asking them to ask Dart Charge Team to correct my Motorhome Classification from C to B. Incidentally my new Dart Charge Account describes my Reg as an Auto Roller Roller Team 746 so it seems to know it's called a Motorhome! :roll: but shows Class C.
> 
> John
> 
> 
> 
> John, is it PLG or PHGV i.e what is the MGW? I am still suspicious that motor caravans up to 3500 kg are class B and above 3500kg are class C as far as the tolls are concerned. Ray
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Rayc, I'll check my paperwork when I get a chance and let you know what the MLW is ..... but in the meantime ......
> 
> I just logged into my new Dart Charge account and the motorhome still shows "Class C - " Axle Goods" BUT the rate to be charged per crossing has now been reduced to £1.67.
> 
> So the cost appears to have been adjusted since last night anyway...
> 
> If I get an email response from Dart Charge Team I'll post again.
> 
> (Loved the earlier quip about New Years Honours list earlier! :lol: )
> 
> cheers
> John
Click to expand...


----------



## Landyman

Off for a last minute trip to France in the morning.....only decided today.

Because of the problems with motorhomes being put into the wrong price band I had already tried the website to see if my 4,250kg Autotrail would be charged as a car or a goods van...it came up as a goods van "Class C".

So this morning I rang Dart Charge to set up an account, expecting to have to argue over the class. After a long wait I set up the account for the car first and then the motorhome. Blow me, the M/H came up as a car i.e. Class B. Hooray! No need to get stroppy. 

Perhaps their database has been sorted out after all.

Richard.


----------



## rosalan

Landyman said:


> this morning I rang Dart Charge to set up an account, expecting to have to argue over the class. After a long wait I set up the account for the car first and then the motorhome. Blow me, the M/H came up as a car i.e. Class B. Hooray! No need to get stroppy.
> 
> Perhaps their database has been sorted out after all.
> 
> Richard.


Please clarify for me... as I may use the facility 4 times at the max each year, that my 3,800 kg motorhome will be recognised by its chassis registration as a Motorhome and not a commercial class 3 when I book in without having an account, or are you stating that I must have an account to benefit for a class 2 reduction.

Alan


----------



## peedee

Just go >here< Alan and go through the process of advance paying for a one off crossing. After you put in the reg number it should tell you the Class of vehicle.
peedee


----------



## Bill_OR

Earlier this week my 3850Kg MH was coming up as a Class C on the Datrford Charge system but I've just checked again and now it's a Class B!

Edited to add MH MAW (if that's the correct abbreviation ;-))


----------



## Landyman

> Please clarify for me... as I may use the facility 4 times at the max each year, that my 3,800 kg motorhome will be recognised by its chassis registration as a Motorhome and not a commercial class 3 when I book in without having an account, or are you stating that I must have an account to benefit for a class 2 reduction.
> 
> Alan


As I understand the rules (as stated on their website and all communications that I have seen from them) *all* motorhomes are Class 2.

When I tried a test purchase of a single crossing yesterday my Reg. No. came up as Class 3. At that point I went out of the site without giving anymore information.
This morning I rang them to set up an account as we use the crossing 8-10 times a year. The operator told me it came up as a car in Class 2.

You should only pay a maximum of £2.50 as there are no details of any class for heavier motorhomes other than Class 2.
Setting up an account means that crossings are cheaper although, if you set up the account for them to take automatic top-ups, they keep a minimum balance of £10 at all times, i.e.. after one crossing they will top up with another £10.

Richard.


----------



## JockandRita

Well, I am happy to confirm that eventually, our MH is in the Class B category, and the charge has gone from £5.19 down to £1.67. 

This was due to the intervention of >>Dart Charge Keith<<

Several of us MH owners have had our accounts updated as a result of communications on this FB page. :thumbright:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## divil

I'll stick to going the other way round the M25 from the M1...saves a lot of faff!


----------



## NormanB

Since my last posting, reporting being classified on my Dart Crossing Account as Class C/£2.63 and emailing the Dart people asking for a review as a Class B/Motorhome, I logged on this morning to find that I was still Class C - 2 Axle Goods but the charge had been reduced to £1.67.


----------



## Kev1

Just registered on line for our Hobby 750 MH 4.5 Tonne gross
Category B

all done and dusted in about 10 mins
Kev


----------



## peejay

After nearly two weeks since applying I can now access my account online and it has finally been altered to Class B.

Hallelujah 

Pete


----------



## Kev1

Hallelujah Smile 
Hallelujah Smile 
Hallelujah Smile


----------



## rosalan

All very well and good but not living in the area, has the new system made any difference to the queues?

Alan


----------



## 100127

Can someone give me the link to register, as I don't need a dart tag, as we don't use it that much?
All I need is the info to pay by credit or debit card.
Thanks you wonderful helpers.


----------



## bognormike

https://www.dartford-crossing-charge.service.gov.uk/Home/Choose


----------



## 100127

bognormike said:


> https://www.dartford-crossing-charge.service.gov.uk/Home/Choose


Thanks Mike, checked with them and my number plate is still showing my car, which I transferred to the motorhome months ago. I have checked DVLA and it shows correct.
Thank god I don't use the bridge/tunnel that often.


----------



## charlieivan

You should only pay a maximum of £2.50 as there are no details of any class for heavier motorhomes other than Class 2.
Setting up an account means that crossings are cheaper although, if you set up the account for them to take automatic top-ups, they keep a minimum balance of £10 at all times, i.e.. after one crossing they will top up with another £10.

Richard.[/quote]

If that is the case and many thousands of people are setting up accounts then the Dart Charge operators are sitting on many millions of account money which they will be earning much more on in interest. Seems like a nice little earner for them!!!!!


----------



## JockandRita

> charlieivan posted............If that is the case and many thousands of people are setting up accounts then the Dart Charge operators are sitting on many millions of account money which they will be earning much more on in interest. Seems like a nice little earner for them!!!!!


That's why I chose to top up manually, and when the account drops below a tenner, they email me accordingly. At £1.67 a crossing, that gives me plenty of time to top up again. :wink:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## Kev1

Same here jock & Rita
manually for us as well


----------



## grout20

An update from me.......

Having emailed last week asking for a correction from Class C to Class B, I received an email thanking me for mine, and they appear to have manually adjusted to show Class B - Car, and the correct £1.67 rate.

But.....it looks like they may have inadvertently ALSO changed the colour of my car to white (i.e. the same colour as the motorhome! :roll: ) 

Perhaps a case of a Copy & Paste too far!  

Am I bovvered?..... naaah!

It does look like they are gradually wading through and correcting their database though.

Happy Crossings everyone.....

.... and Happy Christmas to you all too!

John


----------



## rosalan

Ok! They have got the charges right, they have sorted out the colour of your car, although I cannot think why they should need to know this but has the new system made the crossing any better?
Is it worth while going through all the faff of pre-booking, only to be sitting in a more expensive queue?

Alan


----------



## ob1

Used the crossing both ways today. Essex bound, although you no longer pay at the barrier they are still there, and still going up and down, meaning you have to slow nearly to a stop and causing the same old mile long queues to build up. In reverse and heading back there are no barriers and you sail straight through. 

A few years ago we had a local electrical power cut and the barriers were simply hand raised and left up. Again the traffic just sailed through. Unbelievable why the lesson hasn't sunk in.


----------

